# PSE Bow Madness or Mission Eliminater II



## Ipsdrew (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a Bowmadness xs and had a Eliminator a few months back. Both shoot extremely well, are smooth,quiet and shock free. I prefer the PSE because I like the slim grip. Changing draw length is easier on the PSE as well, modules are always a plus vs. changing the cam if you don't have a bow press.Shoot both at 20-30 yrds if possible. Shooting at 20yrds or more will give you a better feel of which bow feels better at full draw. Both are backed by great companies, shoot them side by side if possible and make your choice.


----------



## Ipsdrew (Jul 25, 2009)

Congrats on your first post! Welcome to AT :darkbeer:


----------



## Gecko Archer (Jan 13, 2010)

I have had my bow madness for a little over a year. The string is not the best on the bow so I replaced with some vapor trails. Got tired of the tubing breaking on the peep sight. The bow shoots fine however I can't get used to the grip. I seem to torque the bow no matter how I grip it. The bow is light and compact. Ended up buying a Bowtech Captain and love it. I still have the bow but not able to stay consistant. Make sure you are comfortable with whatever bow before you buy it.:smile:


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

i just purchased .. and i mean last night. a mission eliminator 2 and i shot the bow madness and the mission cause they are what was in my price range.. hands down i have to say the eliminator fit me the best. with it full outfitted i have no hand shock little to no vibration.. it's fast.. but i think my drop away might be making some noise or it's my dead end. IHMO shoot them untill you can decide for yourself.


----------

